# 1/18 digital servo



## ss3soldner (Dec 4, 2004)

Does anyone know what digital servo will work in A losi mini late model. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

ss3soldner said:


> Does anyone know what digital servo will work in A losi mini late model. Thanks


JR ds 287 should be fine. I use it in my M18 and it rocks:thumbsup:.


----------

